# help with trolling motor controller



## jeff_harris (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi all , I stumbled across this site while trying to get some info on a speed controller for a trolling motor. There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable members here so i joined.
What i am trying to do is bypass the control head of a older minnkota 30 lb ( with the speed coils ),
and use pwm to control the speed to gain longer trolling time. It has been done according to some with 
rc controllers (mamba max ) but they can get pricey and it would appear that there may be some programing involved via pc which i would like to avoid. Does any one have any suggestions on what type of economical controller might work best or if anyone has done this which controllers should i avoid.I am also curious about h20 problems, ( protecting them from the rain and such )
Thanks


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Vexilar used to make a pulse width modulator just for trolling motors, but quit making them about 10 years or so ago. I'd search ebay and try finding one instead of reinventing the wheel. JMO


----------



## jeff_harris (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks twitch , i will see what i can find.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Vexler,

I have done just what you are trying to do. I bought a kit off the internet and assembled it two years ago. It has worked flawlessly as long as you hold the amperage down to 16 amps. I installed a 12V computer fan (processor cooler) and can now run at 20 amps with no problem yet. You can now buy one assembled and make a case for it. I paid about $25 for the kit, but much more robust assembled models are now out there for $50 or a little more. With these I can't see a problem with a 12V 30# thrust motor. I used Minkota quick disconnects on mine so I can unplug it and keep it at home when not needed.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Addison,

Sorry I mixed up your name somehow. Here is a model I would buy if I didn't already have one.

http://www.canakit.com/50a-dc-pwm-motor-speed-controller.html

It looks like mine, but is assembled and good for 50 amps. 

I use mine with a 30# Minkota Riptide that is about 10 years old. I gig flounder with it and use it a lot. I run 5 hours about 60% continuous with a 3 year old battery and recharge every morning. I think I get 4 times more distance/time out of the PWM.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

